# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Shoppes Of Del City

## okieman1

Does anyone have any info on what is being built on I-40 and Sooner Rd. The Shoppes of Del City. There are 2 bldgs under construction at the south End of the development.  I am pretty sure the Southern Most is going to be a Discount Tire.  The Manager from I-240 and shields told me so. I dont have any reason to doubt Him.  I also noticed some activity on the south side of the creek behind BBW

----------


## bombermwc

One of the buildings looks like the actual strip mall part, but i heard that a Ted's is supposed to be starting soon as well...came up at the same time as the tire store.

----------


## Thunder

Really hope to have original and unique bussinesses there. Already ruined with Discount Tires and Carl's Junior. We need something new! Also a good idea for frickin PETCO to move in and compete with PetSmart down the street. Del City, don't fail us on this!

----------


## MDot

> Really hope to have original and unique bussinesses there. Already ruined with Discount Tires and Carl's Junior. We need something new! Also a good idea for frickin PETCO to move in and compete with PetSmart down the street. Del City, don't fail us on this!


When I first seen PETCO I was thinking of Petro for some reason. Lol I wasn't sure why you wanted a truckstop there.

----------


## oneforone

Knowing Del City it likely become a center full of payday loan stores.

----------


## Redskin 70

> Knowing Del City it likely become a center full of payday loan stores.


nah, they stopped them and pawn shops........reserving that crap for MWC...............

----------


## Thunder

> nah, they stopped them and pawn shops........reserving that crap for MWC...............


True. Del City not allowing any new ones to move in. All has been sent to MWC.

----------


## Redskin 70

Its a Compadres Mexican sit down restaurant............................not a check cashin place

----------


## mmonroe

> nah, they stopped them and pawn shops........reserving that crap for MWC...............





> True. Del City not allowing any new ones to move in. All has been sent to MWC.


It's true, MWC benefits from lending to del city residents.  On behalf of MWC, thank you.

----------


## Redskin 70

> It's true, MWC benefits from lending to del city residents.  On behalf of MWC, thank you.


Ouchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.now that stings.....................

----------


## Head

Did someone say "Ted's"?
I hope so. Cocina de Mino has gone to the dogs, and I'm not even sure if our Chelino's is part of the chain that is so good in other parts of town. Nino's sucks. Arriba y adelante Cafe Escondido!

----------


## mmonroe

This side of town could def benefit from a Ted's!

----------


## MDot

> This side of town could def benefit from a Ted's!


Dude, I could benefit from a Ted's. Isn't the only one in OKC over on South Side? (I can't remember the street for some reason)

----------


## bombermwc

South Western between 74th and 89th. Then way up on North May north of 63rd. Or way down in Norman.

----------


## grandshoemaster

Here are a couple of businesses coming our way.
http://eastwordnews.com/oklahoma/art...-del-city.html

----------


## grandshoemaster

Here is some more info on the development.
http://eastwordnews.com/main.asp?Sec...53&TM=80674.77

----------


## Eagles_07

Anyone know what is going up behind the discount tire and shop strip?

----------


## bombermwc

I've been fairly dissapointed in the whole thing so far. It's just a bunch of junk like is already on 29th...strip mall with crappy shops, some fast foot, and a tire shop. Now it looks like they're throwing in some small insurance/doctor type offices. And all of this is being done without any continuity in design. Every single building looks totally different (being a cookie cutter to that company's store design). 

So yeah there are some things there, but so far i haven't seen anything that makes me want to go visit any of them.

----------


## HangryHippo

I just commented in the Moore thread about something similar.  Why can't there be some continuity in design rather than every building being thrown up on a whim?  These developments make no damn sense.

----------


## mmonroe

Tax dollars... that is all that will ever matter.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Tax dollars... that is all that will ever matter.


That's true and it is disgusting.  Anything for a dollar, I suppose.

----------


## kevinpate

> ... Or way down in Norman.


Hard to miss the Ted's in Norman.  Interstate frontage road, big sign, half empty parking lot, immediately south of the typically overflowing Chuy's parking lot.

(not a fan of either myself, but that's just me.)

----------


## bombermwc

FYI - I had my Ted's info confirmed for me from the management at the Norman location not long ago. Ted's IS planning on building on Sooner!

----------


## SoonerDave

> FYI - I had my Ted's info confirmed for me from the management at the Norman location not long ago. Ted's IS planning on building on Sooner!


Oh yeah? Interesting.

I hope its better than the Ted's on Western.

When my wife and I were first married, Ted's was one of our favorite haunts, and I wasn't even that big a Mexican food fan. Then we heard they were building on our side of town, and that was great....but then, we started noticing something...(much) smaller portions, decreasing quality service, increasing prices, until my _wife_ (who I think would be perfectly happy if the entire world were simply a Mexican restaurant) said "you know, this isn't that good anymore. There are better enchilada platters out there for less money." For my wife to turn her back on a _Mexican_ restaurant is epic. As I mentioned in another thread on this years ago, think Amish shunning, only more severe.

So we stopped going to Ted's, and started visiting at least two other Mex. offerings we liked every bit as much if not better - not the least of which was Alfredo's in Moore (which legend holds uses a lot of "original" Ted's recipes, is somehow "in the Ted's family," but that's all anecdotal). We later discovered quite by accident that our observations re Ted's roughly coincided with the time the "original" Ted's owner sold out to (IIRC) the Hal Smith restaurant group. Oh, well.

----------


## bombermwc

Just went to the Western location this weekend and had a great meal. The price was high though...much more than it should have been for mexican food. 

I've never been to Alfredo's but i've only had people tell me how they didn't like it. Everyone has their own taste for tex-mex though. 

Teds is obviously booming though. The tables are full at all the locations with lines out the door. They still have the absolute best tortillas and salsa ever!

----------


## whorton

Memories of the good old days when Cocina de Mino was still the best Mexican fare for miles!

----------


## metro

> Hard to miss the Ted's in Norman.  Interstate frontage road, big sign, half empty parking lot, immediately south of the typically overflowing Chuy's parking lot.
> 
> (not a fan of either myself, but that's just me.)


While I like Chuy's, and like the setup at Ted's (otherwise food is over-rated), with Chuy's stealing so much of the Norman business, I'm surprised to see Ted's expanding at all.

----------


## metro

> Memories of the good old days when Cocina de Mino was still the best Mexican fare for miles!


Thankfully, we have more and better options now, although I still love Cocina de Mino chicken nachos.

----------


## bombermwc

A surprisingly good Nacho, is from Cheddar's. It's really a tostada rather than a tortilla chip, but that means it stays crunchy.

----------


## okcboomer

Any updates?

----------


## bombermwc

No, and the place continues to develop at a snails pace. The same weird little house-type office space structures still aren't done. The random hotel in the back is still going up (actually moving at a good pace), and the "yet another strip mall" building is moving about as slow as possible. You'd think Clark Construction was building this thing as slow as it's going.

----------


## HangryHippo

> No, and the place continues to develop at a snails pace. The same weird little house-type office space structures still aren't done. The random hotel in the back is still going up (actually moving at a good pace), and the "yet another strip mall" building is moving about as slow as possible. You'd think Clark Construction was building this thing as slow as it's going.


It's a pretty hideous development that appears to have been haphazardly thrown together.  Of course, it has the offices that look like brick houses which are unfortunately everywhere.  The hotel is situated awkwardly behind the tall storefronts that sit alongside/behind another set of storefronts all while Carl's Jr and BWW face the street and not the rest of the development.  It's all pretty nauseating.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> It's a pretty hideous development that appears to have been haphazardly thrown together.  Of course, it has the offices that look like brick houses which are unfortunately everywhere.  The hotel is situated awkwardly behind the tall storefronts that sit alongside/behind another set of storefronts all while Carl's Jr and BWW face the street and not the rest of the development.  It's all pretty nauseating.


Well . . . with a name like "Shoppes" . . . .

----------


## bombermwc

I've been pretty dissaopointed in the lack of any coordination efforts at all in anything with the project myself. It's as if they just threw a bunch of crap in together. Total waste and shame. And not really anything in there yet that's a good new business either. BWW is the only unique store to the area. The rest of them are the million repeat of whatever crappy thing they are.

----------


## Just the facts

Okay, I looked up this development up and I had to laugh.

RCL Development




> Welcoming exteriors. Bright interiors. Ample parking and landscaping that invites you to stop and stay awhile. *The Shoppes at Del City is a first-of-its-kind approach to retail and commercial development* in this growing area.
> 
> With a hotel, a variety of restaurants, shops and offices in the center, attending to work, purchases and errands takes on the feel of a pleasant excursion. You can relax, enjoy and explore the options that are available. Stroll green lawns between the stores. Sip a coffee and breathe the fresh air, with no jostling or rushing.


What is so unique?  It looks like a site plan for about a million other places.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Perhaps the actual key words that should be highlighted in the developers copy are: *"in this growing area."*

In any case, with a name like "Shoppes" they had better be using full cruck, English half-timber construction, with wattle and daub infill plus thatch or tile roofs (rooves?).  Hopefully, they are also working on changing the name of the area to *Dell* City and incorporating a Farmers' Market into the mix.

----------


## Just the facts

> Perhaps the actual key words that should be highlighted in the developers copy are: *"in this growing area."*
> 
> In any case, with a name like "Shoppes" they had better be using full cruck, English half-timber construction, with wattle and daub infill plus thatch or tile roofs (rooves?).  Hopefully, they are also working on changing the name of the area to *Dell* City and incorporating a Farmers' Market into the mix.


Well, unless they narrowly define "this growing area" as the SW corner of I-40 and Sooner road, it has the exact same site plan as every shopping center within 2 miles of it.  Although, maybe they are expecting people to passively recreate on the landscaped parking lot islands (you know - someone should do that and see how long it takes the property manager to come remove them).

As for the name 'Shoppes' - it is too bad the marketing industry screwed up the language.  Alas, I guess that is proof that the commercial developer industry knows what people want - even if they don't actually build what people want.  Clearly they know the word 'Shoppe' has a positive connotation and that if they named their project after what it actually is no one would want to shop there.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I'd bet that adding a scaled-down version of this feature to the bridge over Crutcho Creek (behind Buffalo Wild Wings and that other place) would increase curb appeal and lend credence (to "Shoppes") to the passers-by on the Tinker Diagonal.  Of course, it would have to be turned or designed so as not to interrupt the water flow of this pristine waterway.  Would adding Ye Olde Tyme Mill Wheel to one of the towers be too much?



The same group has a vision of converting an area to the east of 150th and Penn to a version of Tuscany so I don't think the question is unfair to ask . . .

----------


## bombermwc

del_city_2.jpg
Well and no surprise, the actual development looks absolutely nothing like that masterplan.

Had they built what they said, instead of the junk they do have, perhaps we might have something that might be good.

----------


## Just the facts

Wait.  Are you saying what they built is even worse than the site plan?

----------


## shawnw

Right of the "creek" is accurate. Left of the creek is completely inaccurate, with the exception that the hotel is there, but maybe not in that exact spot...

Worse is putting it mildly. There's no apparent internal continuity in design. It truly looks like they divided the land among several developers and said do what you want.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Right of the "creek" is accurate. Left of the creek is completely inaccurate, with the exception that the hotel is there, but maybe not in that exact spot...
> 
> Worse is putting it mildly. There's no apparent internal continuity in design. It truly looks like they divided the land among several developers and said do what you want.


Yep, it's bad.

----------


## bchris02

I think "Shoppes" used to have a positive connotation but it has been so overused for these half-baked lifestyle center attempts since the mid-2000s it no longer has the connotation it once did. This project actually is turning out very fitting for something called "shoppes."

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I wonder how much of this parking will actually be used?

----------


## RadicalModerate

I just hope that the vehicle color-coding concept isn't abandoned . . .
Do these "de-velop-errrs" have any connection with that bunch out there a-fixin' up Choctaw?

----------


## shawnw

Not great drive by pic from highway:
IMAG0940-1.jpg

Others from "the ground". Keep in mind that all of these are in the same development!
IMAG0941.jpg

IMAG0943.jpg

IMAG0942.jpg

IMAG0945.jpg

----------


## RadicalModerate

New Name?: Ye Olde Hodge-podge of Dell City

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I* just hope that the vehicle color-coding concept isn't abandoned* . . .
> Do these "de-velop-errrs" have any connection with that bunch out there a-fixin' up Choctaw?


the waaaaaah?

----------


## RadicalModerate

Look at the site plan again.  Particularly the representation of the vehicles using the parking.

----------


## bombermwc

Sometimes i feel like the thing was better as an open field.....

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Sometimes i feel like the thing was better as an open field.....


"Sometimes"???

----------


## Just the facts

Wow - talk about chucking up an air ball.

----------


## mmonroe

It's things like this that just prove my point (opinion) about business today.  The goal is to make money, all while sacrificing quality, customer service, customer satisfaction, product integrity... etc.  Del City badly wants to change it's reputation, but that takes tax dollars.  This was a great first dream for Del City and hopefully they learned something from this and will take the tax dollars from it to actually do a REAL project... like farther west along I-40.

----------


## bombermwc

Well you can't really blame DC for this. The blame needs to squarely go on the developers shoulders. The city doesn't have much say in the project being built with connective design...they're really limited in what they can require. And given there's no precadent in the area, any sort of covenant type thing wouldn't stand a legal challenge. 

The developer on the other hand, is simply letting people build whatever they want without any regard to what the siteplan is. It's as though someone bought the large land plot and sold off chunks to different leasing companies with different plans. It wouldn't be surprising to me if each of the buildings is a development on its own.

----------


## JesStang

This seems like the best thread for this question... What the heck is going on with The Garage? The sign has been up forever but they're still not open. Teds opened long ago.

----------


## Roger S

Sign out front says Now Hiring... Shouldn't be long

----------


## narrowexpanded

according to my wife, their Facebook page says they open tomorrow at 11am  :Wink:

----------

